# help, my decoys won't expand



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

i ordered a pair of decoys for last season, and never ended up using them... they came sort of folded up in the box together, and they _still _haven't expanded over a year later.

any tricks to get them to pop out? they're a rubber feeling material.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I pack mine with paper when I store them, and it gets rid of the memory in them....just a idea.......Mack


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If there out in your garage it my be due to temp. 

Here is something I have never tried nor have heard of others doing but. Man I am gonna get made fun of for this. Turn your clothes dryer on a medium heat setting and throw in, the warmth should help to make the rubber lose its memory. Maybe even stuff em with rags when you do it. 

Do it, I wanna hear if it works.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

I will tell you what not to do for sure. Had the same problem a couple of years ago. A fella I used to hunt with thought he would try to heat them up in the oven......It does'nt work. It does a nice job of ruining your oven and decoys though.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

they've been in the house the whole time... maybe i'll dry the dryer tonight.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think it'd try a hair dryer first with some paper stuffed in them. Works good for arrow vanes.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Run them under hot bath water. Worked for me.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

Seems like I've heard guys putting an uninflated balloon in the decoy, then blowing it up. Once the decoy is expanded, they take a hair dryer to the foam to soften it up. Just an idea.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I stuff mine with paper and use a hair dryer. Works fine.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I put balloons in them. Mine were "crumpled up" too so I used 2 balloons in each one and now they are full bodied again.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Just stuff them with paper, put them over a heat vent or near the wood stove (if you have one). Hair dryer will work also, but with the first two methods, you can be doing something else.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I have a rubber and foam decoy that have lumps and wrinkles from winter storage when I pull them out for the season. I just put them on their stakes and put them out in the yard on nice sunny days. The warm spring sun on the dark decoys heats up the material and makes them more pliable. I just keep forming the decoys throughout the days and they seem to come out looking good.

Scott


----------



## huntbunny6 (Feb 2, 2008)

bigrackmack said:


> I pack mine with paper when I store them, and it gets rid of the memory in them....just a idea.......Mack


 I do the same


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I just had a revelation!!! :idea:

Rub toilet paper on the decoys once or twice a day.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It's helped my girlfriends' butt expand :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## archerjustin (Oct 22, 2006)

Use a hair dryer. Works every time!


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

hair dryer or just running under really hot water works


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

I store mine with newspaper but when I first unpackaged mine I just filled up the laundry tub with hot water and seaked them and put them on their post to dry and it worked fine.

John


----------

